# What makes a good show kitty (BSH)?



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

One of my girls kitties (Cain) has had some strong interest from a breeder/shower. She and her hubby are coming to see Cain tomorrow to meet him and to see if he will make a good show cat.

Now, I am completely unknowledgeable about what makes a good show cat/kitten. Can anyone tell me what folks will look for in a kitten at 8 weeks to decide if they are good enough?

The picture below is the one that attracted the lady. It is Cain at 5 weeks ...










I wouldn't mind knowing the basics myself anyway, as we are thinking of showing ours girls at some stage too .


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: OK, so someone rated thread, but didn't answer 

Anyone?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Its really difficult to see if a kitten has show potential at such an early age, "TYPE" is the first thing i look for, then as long as there are no mis-markings or obvious faults, i have only shown Ragdoll cats but there are some very good breeders in here who are in a better position than myself to advize on a BSH. good luck............Chris.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> One of my girls kitties (Cain) has had some strong interest from a breeder/shower. She and her hubby are coming to see Cain tomorrow to meet him and to see if he will make a good show cat.
> 
> Now, I am completely unknowledgeable about what makes a good show cat/kitten. Can anyone tell me what folks will look for in a kitten at 8 weeks to decide if they are good enough?
> 
> ...


Oh no! Not Cain! 

Anyway.....

Here is a link to the basic standard of points, might be useful ? British ShortHair Cat Standardss British Short Hair Cat


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you very much so far folks 

Mellowma ~ I'm so sorry, it must feel like salt in your wounds every time you see Cain mentioned


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nah it's fine. I have to think of him and to be honest, I would feel a little sorry for him being in amongst all these hormonal females at the moment, but when I extend my run, I shall not have the hormonal females running around all day inside so lot's of room for a lovely BSH, like Cain. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh yes he looks promising!

For a good show BSH you want type and temperament. I find showing a neuter before I started breeding really helped me get my eye in and learn more about what I should be striving to breed?

Do you have a mentor? Might be worth getting their opinion on his potential.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all for your input. The lady who came to see Cain told us a little about showing while she was here ... a lovely lady, and I was happy to take her deposit for Cain, who she is very excited about showing 

Awww my baby boy has a new mummy!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can I ask his pedigree name? I'd like to keep a lookout for him!

Oh and also...

Someone posted the standard of points for BSH from the American cat association. Does anyone know where I can find the GCCF standard of points? I've trawled their site, but can't find them...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

His pedigree name is still undecided, I think it will be a mixture of my mentors name and the new owners. They are just checking if the names will fit together and leave a space for 'Cain' too :lol:

I think you have to buy the Standard of points from the GCCF?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

This may be it

BSH Standard

But it is worth buying as they have a limited edition available at the moment at most shows or from GCCF directly.


----------

